# Tank stand idea



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a stand that fits a 20 gallon high perfectly. However I am getting a 20 gallon long and was wondering if I placed some plywood on top of the stand, the size of the 20 long, would this be ok?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

It depends on the thickness of your plywood. If you have some 3/4" it should be fine but something thinner maybe not. If you wanted to do 1/4" plywood I would run two boards 1"x2" front and back.


----------

